# Just pissed on Google building...



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Sep 2, 2016)

They totally logged my "I pee" address, though.


----------



## MilkaNoobie (Sep 3, 2016)

Lol I see what you did there


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Sep 3, 2016)

MilkaNoobie said:


> what you did there



Yeah. It was a massive data leak.


----------



## MilkaNoobie (Sep 3, 2016)

Rhubarb Dwyer said:


> Yeah. It was a a massive data leak.


And the puns just won't stop ::wtf::


----------



## Mankini (Sep 3, 2016)

Dude that building looks EVIL. Like MiniTru or MiniLuv.


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Sep 3, 2016)

voodoochile76 said:


> MiniTru



Sorry for the photo quality. Shitty camera with a broken display, so i can't adjust any settings. Plus, I was a bit intoxicated.

It's a giant pair of binoculars. Super creepy. 

At least they aren't oriented forward, as if Google sees & knows all and peeps through your windows at night.


----------



## salxtina (Sep 3, 2016)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeea get it


----------



## Mankini (Sep 4, 2016)

Haaaahhh Funny you mention that ...."At least they aren't oriented forward, as if Google sees & knows all and peeps through your windows at night."

She says ''We do epic shit''. I say, garden variety sociopath.

http://www.recode.net/2016/4/14/11586138/google-atap-next

http://www.theverge.com/a/sundars-google/atap-lab-regina-dugan-google-io-2015

http://www.forbes.com/forbes/welcom....google.com/&referrer=https://www.google.com/


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Sep 4, 2016)

voodoochile76 said:


> Funny you mention that



Well, my tongue was firmly inserted into my left cheek when I said that.

I used to follow tech news pretty closely. Was a Goog fanboy back when I trusted they would do no evil. My dream was to work for them one day.

None of that news surprises me. I try to steer clear of such info these days. I already know this world is fucked. Reminders just make me--and everyone else--anxious, bitter, paranoid, depressed, etc. Maybe there's a pill for that.


----------



## Kim Chee (Sep 4, 2016)

Rhubarb Dwyer said:


> It's a giant pair of binoculars. Super creepy.
> 
> At least they aren't oriented forward, as if Google sees & knows all and peeps through your windows at night.



It is even worse than you know.

They are oriented downward as they have the ability to see through the earth. They are actually spying on Chyna.

Chyna doesn't care because WalMart.


----------



## Mankini (Sep 4, 2016)

Hahha You know whats fun? Getting a job at the Facebook Starbucks, then fuckin around with their BLDG 8 database 

SHHhhhh You GUYZ


----------



## Mankini (Sep 4, 2016)

Palo Alto and Menlo Park are full of these Phuqs. At first I was just mad because they destroyed the Mission District...and there were -hipsters- in MY coffeeshop. Then I was like, hey you know what fuck it lets have some fun. Straight outa the old FM, Babay.

http://325.nostate.net/library/security-countersurveillance.pdf


----------



## creature (Sep 7, 2016)

you have my vote, motherfucker..


----------

